# Panasonic Lumix Lens F1.7 42.5mm Ex Tele Conv Test Footage. Noise!



## exgamesadrenaline (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello.

I'm not sure because of matrix or algorithms, 
but there are visible moire patterns when ex tele conv is turned on.

Can anybody say how to reduce this noise / moire especially on black areas?

Example - look at bg at 0:13






Thank you!


----------

